# NECK KNIFE



## KDarsey (May 25, 2021)

I lost one of my favorites, A Tabor Neck Knife so I need/want a replacement. I don't think Mr. Tabor is making any knives now a days so my question is...
If I can't get one anywhere else, what would be a good 'store bought' one ?


----------



## AceOfTheBase (May 25, 2021)

mine is a *CRKT minimalist* ,  I like it ok, just doesn't get much use.


----------



## marknga (May 25, 2021)

Raleigh's was being offered by CRKT at one time. Will see if i can find it.


----------



## marknga (May 26, 2021)

https://www.crkt.com/knife-design/designers/raleigh-tabor/

Don't know if this is still available.


----------



## wvdawg (May 26, 2021)

Lot of good knife makers still around here.  I'd bet one of them could work you up one to your liking.  Just send a PM to the ones who have posted in the Hobbies, Crafts section.  Or watch for the announcement of the knife shows - usually a good turnout of makers at Jaemoor Farms in August.


----------

